# Help with 5240 oil



## eastwinn (May 18, 2015)

Just bought an old 5240 from a guy who hasn't used it in 5 years. Runs a little rough but for what I paid thought it was a good deal. He told me he used hydraulic fluid in the transmission and I just downloaded a manual that says use engine oil. Any advice on draining the hydraulic fluid or is it ok to leave it like that?
Thanks


----------

